# Weekly Competition 2017-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U R2 U' F' U2 F U' R F' U2
*2. *R' U' R' U R2 F' R' F2
*3. *R F2 R U' R' F2 U' F2 U'
*4. *F' U R2 F' U F' R' U F2
*5. *U' F' R' U F2 U R2 U' R2 U'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U L' U2 F D L2 B F2 L' R2 D'
*2. *D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 U' R D' B' U2 F2 D F' R D' R'
*3. *U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L R' F R U L2 F R' D' B L D'
*4. *U' L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L D U R D' F D' R2 F U R2
*5. *R2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 U' R B U' B2 F U' R F2 L' D R'

*4x4x4
1. *R2 B U Fw Uw' B F' Rw D2 R2 B' Fw L' Rw' F2 D Uw2 U' Rw R D' F' R' D' U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw D Uw F D' B R B2
*2. *Uw2 L R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw R' Fw2 Rw Uw2 R2 Uw' B2 D' Rw2 B2 Rw Fw2 Uw B2 R' B2 D' R2 B' L Rw2 Uw' R Fw' Uw2 U2 R Fw' R2 B2 Rw B' Rw2
*3. *Rw2 B2 F2 Uw' B2 F' Uw2 U' B Rw Uw' R Fw' F2 L' Rw Uw2 U Fw Uw B L' D' F L2 U Fw R2 Uw' R' Fw2 R D2 Uw' U' L' Uw L R2 F'
*4. *L Uw2 U' F' Uw' U L' R' F' Rw' R2 D' Uw' B2 L2 Fw Uw' L R B2 Rw' F R U Rw' R' D' B2 Fw2 F D' B2 Fw2 R' Fw D R' D' F2 L'
*5. *F2 U' R B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' Fw R D Rw' D F' R2 Uw2 L' Rw D2 Uw2 B2 R D B' U2 Fw Uw' F' R2 Uw2 U F L Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 F L2 B2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw Dw Lw B Fw Dw' L2 D Dw2 Bw Lw' Rw U B' F2 Rw Fw2 U Fw2 Lw Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw' B2 F' L' F2 Dw2 Uw2 U' B2 Lw' R2 B' L Rw2 D' Fw' D' R' Dw B2 Fw' R' Fw L2 D' B' Fw D R Bw2 Dw2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw' Dw' U'
*2. *D2 B2 Lw' F' D Uw U2 Rw D2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 D' U B Dw2 Uw L' Uw U' L' U2 Bw' Rw' U B2 Bw2 Rw F L Fw' D2 Rw2 Bw' F' Uw U' B2 R2 Dw2 U' L' F Rw F2 Dw' U2 R' D2 U2 B F Uw' U' R2 D' F' R' Fw'
*3. *F L2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Bw F Lw2 U Bw2 F' Uw L' Bw' U2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw' Dw' Uw' U B D' B Rw2 B2 D2 Dw2 Uw U' Bw Lw' F Uw2 U2 Lw D2 Uw F' Uw' U' Fw Lw2 B2 Dw' Bw2 D2 B2 Dw' U Rw R Dw2 L' R2 Uw B' F'
*4. *Lw' U2 B L2 Rw' B' R U L2 Dw2 L2 R' D' U2 Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' F2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 U2 F L2 B2 Lw Bw F2 L' Rw2 B' Lw' Dw' Uw' U Lw Fw Dw' B Fw2 R B2 Bw2 D2 Bw F D2 U' Lw R' Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 R2 F
*5. *Rw' B' Dw2 F D2 Lw' F2 L' R Fw Uw' Bw Uw' Fw' R' D R' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw' F Rw2 R2 F Lw' Rw' Uw' B' Lw2 Dw Bw' Fw L' R D' Fw' U2 Lw' R2 Uw B' U Rw2 D L Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw U F' R2 D2 Rw2 F' Lw2 F'

*6x6x6
1. *F2 2R U' 3F2 R2 3U' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2U2 U2 2L' B 2L 2B 3F' F' 3U 2U 2F 2L' R2 B2 2B' 2L' 2D2 3U2 B' 2U' R2 D' 2D' 3R 2R2 2B2 F2 2R2 B2 2F R 2F F2 U 2R' B' 2B 3U' 2U' 3F 2L 2R 2U U' 2R 2D' U2 2B F2 D' 2B L 3R2 2R 2F2 D2 B' L2 D 3R' 2D2
*2. *D 3R' R2 F L U' 2B2 2U2 3R' B 3F 3U2 2U2 U F' 3U2 F2 2U 2F2 2U' L2 2R R2 B U2 2B2 R' 2B2 2L' R 2F F 2R 2B' R' D 2D' 3U' 2L' 3R2 R 3F 3R' 2R2 B' 2R 2D2 R' F R2 U2 F R' D' R B2 3F 2F F2 U B' 2B2 2L B F2 2R 3U2 B2 2B 2R'
*3. *F2 D' 2U B2 2B F 2D 3F2 3R2 2R U2 L D2 U 3F2 3R' 2U2 2L 2B2 2F D' U' 3R U' B' 2B 2R2 3F 3R 2R 2B2 R' F 2L B 3R D' L' 2B' D' 3U L' 3R' U B' F' 2L' 2B' 3F' U 2R2 D2 B2 2F2 2L' R F' 3R2 3F' 3U' F U2 F' U2 3R2 R 3F2 2L 3R' 3U'
*4. *U F' 2L2 3R' 2R2 B' F2 U B2 3R' 3F 2U2 3F 3R2 2R2 D' 2F' 2U' B 2U2 2R D' 2D B 3F L' 2R B 2L2 2B2 2L 3R' F2 2U2 3F2 2U' F' L 2D 3F2 F2 L B 3R 2D 3R 2D' 2U 3R' 2D2 2U2 B 2F2 L 3R 2F' 3U' 3R R2 D2 F 2D2 B 2U2 L2 2U2 2B U R' 2B2
*5. *D2 2U2 B' 3F2 2U2 2L 3R' 2R 2U2 3F 3R' 2R 2F F 2U' B' 2B 2D2 B' 2U L 2U' 2F' 2L 3R 2D U 3R' U 2B L' D2 2B U 3F2 U2 3R2 D2 B' 3F' F U' R2 D' 3U' 2U2 3F F2 2D' 3R' R' 2U B2 2F D2 2F' F' L' 2R2 B2 F 2L B2 F2 2U' F' D2 2U 2F F2

*7x7x7
1. *2U' F L 3F' D 3B2 3U 3R' 3F2 L' 3L' 2R2 2D 2B' 3U' 3B D' 2U' F 3U2 3R' 2R' 2B' 3B 3L' 2R' R' U B2 3B2 2U2 3R 2B 2U F2 3L 2R2 3B' 2D 3D2 R U' 3L2 2U 3L' D 3B2 2R2 D2 3L' B2 L2 2L 3L 3R2 U' B' 2B' 2F' U' 3L 3F' 3D R 3U 3F' 3D 3U' U2 F D2 2U2 U2 B2 3R2 3D' U F2 D' 3F2 2D 2U' R' D 2U' L 3L 2R2 U 3B L' 3B R B 2D' 3D2 R2 2D2 3U2 2U2
*2. *2U 2L 3R2 B 3B 3F2 F 3L' 3R2 B' 2B2 3F2 3R' D R' 2F2 3L' 3R' 3B' 3R2 3B' R' D 2U 3R' 2D2 2R 2F L2 2L' R' 3F 3L' 3U 2F 3U2 2R2 2B2 L2 2U 2R2 F 3D U2 2R2 2B2 3F' 3R2 U' 3R' 2D2 3F' 2F 3L' 2U2 R2 U' L 2L2 B' 3F2 F2 3D' 3L D 2L2 3L R' D' 2D' 3B2 F 3L 3B' L' 2U' 3F2 3R2 D 2B' 3B 2L2 2F 3D2 3U' R2 F D' 2U' F 2L B 3F2 2F 3L R U2 2F2 F' L2
*3. *3R2 2D' F' 3L2 3R' 2R2 D' 3B2 3F2 2F2 3U' 2R 3F' D B 3R 3U' 3L' R 3D 3L2 R2 2F F 2D' 3D' 3U 3F F2 L D 2D' 3U2 2U' 2F2 F2 2U' U 3F2 3R2 R 3F R2 D' 2L2 3F 2F F' 3L' 3U 3L2 D2 B' 3D' 3L' 3B2 2L2 U B L' R' B' 2B2 2F 3R' 2D' 3D 3U' U 3F' D2 3B2 R 2U2 3L 3U' 2F D F 2R2 2B2 3B F2 3D' 3B L' D' F' U2 B 2D U' F2 2R D' B 3U' B' R' 2F
*4. *3B 2L' 2U B2 3L' 3B2 L2 3D R 2B' 3L' B' 3F' R' 3B2 L' 2L' 2U F2 2R2 2U 2B F2 2L2 3B2 3L2 2B2 F' 2L' R2 2B 3B2 2U B 3L 3B' L2 2R 2F D' 3U' L 2L 2R' B 2D' 3D U 2F2 D' 2L2 3L 3R2 D2 R' 3B' F 2R U 3B' D 2U2 U' B' 2B2 F' 2D 3U2 2U 2B U 3F2 2D' 3R2 3B 2F2 F2 3L2 D 3D' 3U 2U' L2 2B' 3D2 2U' 3R R2 3D' 2U 3B 3R' D 2D B 3B2 3D' 3U' 2U' U2
*5. *2L' 3U2 B2 2D' 2F2 2U 3R' 2B' D2 L 3L' R2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' 3R2 D' 2U' R' 2F2 2L2 2B L 3R B2 3F' 2F' F2 3U 2U U L 2B2 3B2 3F' 2D 2U2 3F2 U 3L' 3D2 3U' U2 B F' 2L2 D2 B 3R2 D2 B D' 3U 3B' 3F' D' 2F2 3D 2U 3B 3D F 2D' 3D L' 3U' 2U' 3B' L2 2F' 3R' 2U 3R' 3U2 2F 2D' F' 3R 3U 2R B2 U' B2 3D2 3U U' R' 3D2 2L 2R2 2B2 3L' B2 L' 3F' F 2L' 3B 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R2 F U F2 U R2 U2 F' U'
*2. *U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U'
*3. *U F R' F2 U F2 U R F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D L2 R U' L2 R' B R' B' L R D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R' U2 B F' R U2 L' F2 L D2 L2 R B2 L' F' R2 L' U2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *F' L' R' B U D F' D U L2 U' L2 F D U B R L2 B2 Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw Uw2 B' D' Fw2 D2 L' Fw' R' D2 L' D R' Uw' L' Rw R2 F' Uw' R2 B' D Rw Uw2 U2 B2 L' Rw U' B2 Fw F2 D' Uw L F2 Uw2 B' F2 R'
*2. *L U' B2 Rw2 B' D' Rw' D Uw' R D2 R' B2 L' Rw R Fw' D Fw2 U' Fw F' Rw2 B Fw' Rw' B Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw F' U' Fw' L' B' L
*3. *D' Fw2 U2 F' D2 R' Uw' U Rw2 R Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw' L Rw Fw L D Uw2 U2 L' Rw D2 U R2 F2 R D' L R' U2 F' L' R Fw' R' U' Fw2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U Rw2 D' Bw F' D' Lw2 B2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 U F2 Dw' Bw' Lw Bw2 Uw' B R Uw' B' Fw2 L' Bw2 Fw L Bw2 Fw2 F2 D L' Bw Fw L B' D Dw' L2 R' U2 L' Lw R Bw' F' Uw U Rw' Uw2 U F L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw U Rw
*2. *L2 R' B Fw' F2 L2 U R B' Rw2 D U Bw' Rw' Bw2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R Bw2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 F U L Bw2 R' Fw L D' Uw' R2 B' Lw Rw2 Bw D2 Bw2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw D' L Lw2 B Dw F R' B F' Dw U Lw' D' Dw Fw2
*3. *U' Lw2 Dw' L' Bw Dw2 Uw Fw' R' Bw2 Rw2 U Rw' U2 Lw Bw' F L' U' R' Dw Uw' L B2 Lw' Fw' F Dw2 Lw Dw' F2 D' Dw2 Bw F' Lw Fw2 D2 U L' R2 F2 L Bw F Dw2 Fw Rw2 F L2 D2 Bw F L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 Bw2 Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 2U' B' F' R2 3F' 2F2 F2 L2 2B2 D 2R2 3F2 F2 U' 2F2 F 2R' 2B2 F2 D2 2L' 2D2 B2 3F' 2L2 D' 2R' 3U U L D 3F' 3R2 2D' 2R2 D2 3F2 3R D' 3U B' 2B F' D2 2L D 2B' 2U 2F L2 3R' 2R D2 2R' R 2B' 3F2 2F2 2D2 B' 2D2 U2 F' U' 2F 3U2 2B' 2L' 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L 3B2 2L B' U' 3R U 2B 3L 3U' 2R2 3D' R 3B' 3R' 3B 2F 3L R' 3D2 3L' D2 3U2 2U' U2 3F2 R2 3D L2 2L' 3R' U 2B D2 F2 2D2 2F2 R D 2D2 2R' R 2D2 3L2 2D2 B' U R2 3U2 2U' 3F' 3U2 B2 2U 2R' 2B L 3D' B2 2F' 2D 2R' 3D' 3U2 F D' 3D B2 D2 2B' 3D 2L2 3D 2U' B' L U 3R2 D' L' 2R2 2D' 3B 3F 2L2 3U' 2U U 2R2 2F 3L' 2R D' 3B' D' 2D2 3D B' 3B F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 U2 F' R L F U2 B2 F L2 R' D' R U D2 F D2 F' B U' L2 Fw Uw
*2. *L2 U' D2 R' B2 L' D B' D2 B' U2 L2 R B R' B' U2 R2 B' U2 R' Fw' Uw
*3. *R F' U F' L' U2 R2 L2 B2 R F' B2 D' L2 U F2 R F2 B U Fw' Uw2
*4. *L2 F2 U2 F' L D' R2 F2 D2 U' R' U F2 D' B U B D' B' D' B2 Rw' Uw
*5. *D F' R2 D' B2 R2 U D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *D U L R' D2 U B R L U2 B F U' D2 F B2 U D' F Rw Uw2
*7. *D2 L2 B U' R2 F R2 U B U L U' D2 F' B L2 U D B' Rw2 Uw
*8. *F' D2 L' D R U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U F' U D2 F' B' R D B Uw
*9. *L' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B' U' R U2 D B2 U D L' D F2 B2 D' U Rw
*10. *D' B' F' R U2 F B' U L' F R' L' B R' B U L U D F' B' Rw2 Uw
*11. *L2 U' B' R' U' D R2 D B' R' F' L2 B' D U2 R2 D U R' Fw'
*12. *B2 D' R' U2 F B' R2 L F' D' B2 D F L' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' Rw2 Uw
*13. *R L F' U F B2 U D L2 B' F L R' F' R F' U R' B' Rw' Uw2
*14. *L F2 R' U R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' R D2 R B2 U2 B' U L2 R2 B' Rw Uw2
*15. *D' F' R' L F' L R F D' L2 U L D' F L2 U L F L2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
*16. *B' R L' D' L' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 B U' F' L2 F U2 B' D' R' Fw' Uw2
*17. *L B2 F2 R2 L' U2 D2 R L B2 D' L U2 B' R L2 U2 R' L2 U' Rw Uw2
*18. *L U2 B2 L F R' B' U B' F2 D2 L' F' U B2 L B U2 R2 B' Rw Uw'
*19. *D F B U2 B D' B' L2 B' F D2 R2 F L2 R2 B' F2 D' U' B L2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *D2 B2 F2 R F R L D2 L B' L' D F' U' R L' U D' B' F Rw2 Uw
*21. *R' F' L F2 L D2 F R2 D B R2 L' D2 R U' D R2 F' D U L' Fw Uw'
*22. *L' F' L' U F L B' F2 L2 R2 B' U' B L' U L2 R2 U2 R' L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*23. *D2 R2 D' L R B2 R2 L D L F' U' B2 R' L2 D' U' L B Rw Uw
*24. *F D R2 U' B2 D B' F' D' B' R2 U2 R' B' U' F B D R2 D Fw' Uw2
*25. *B D L R U D' F2 U' R L2 B U2 F R' D R D2 U' R' Fw
*26. *F' D2 F B2 D U' R' F' R' U2 L R2 D B2 D' L2 F L U D2 F' Rw Uw'
*27. *B' R' D R F U D R' D L D2 B2 R2 U D' B2 D F' U L' Fw' Uw'
*28. *U F L2 F2 D' F R U' B F2 U R' L' B D B R L2 B2 Rw Uw
*29. *F' L2 U2 L D L' B R' L B2 U' F' D F L2 U' L B R2 B' Rw
*30. *U L2 D2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 D B U2 F2 L' F2 B2 D F' B2 L' F' R Fw' Uw
*31. *L2 B D2 R U2 F' U' F D2 B' D2 F2 D' B U B2 D F L2 U F'
*32. *D' R U D L B' U' F2 R2 U' R' F D' R2 D R F2 L' F2 U Fw Uw2
*33. *R' B' U' F2 B' U2 D F2 B' L D U F' B U' R2 F U L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*34. *D' U' R2 U2 D2 B' R' F L' B2 L2 F' B2 L' B' U R D' F' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*35. *F B2 U' D2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B D' B2 D' U B R D2 R Fw' Uw2
*36. *D L' R U L R' U' L D' L' F B2 L' D' B R U' B L2 F' U2
*37. *L' R2 B' R' U' R' B' U R F2 L' D L D B U L D F' R Fw Uw
*38. *L2 B L2 F2 U2 D' F U' D B' L' D2 U B' U F R L2 U D B Rw2 Uw2
*39. *B2 R L' F U D' B F' D2 R2 F2 B2 D R L' B U2 R B2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*40. *R' B' R' U D L2 F B U D2 F' R' D2 B2 U L' B L D2 U Rw' Uw
*41. *B F' D2 U' B' L B' U2 F' D B U2 D2 R' F' L2 D' U' F' Rw Uw2
*42. *U2 F' D' U L2 R' U2 D' B L D' B U B R' F2 L' F D Fw'
*43. *D R' F2 R U2 D2 R L B2 U L' U' D B D U B F2 U D Rw' Uw'
*44. *U' D' L U' B' F U F2 R' L2 B' R' U2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 U Fw Uw
*45. *D' B2 L' F2 U' B D' L' D2 B L' B' F D L B' U' B2 U R' Fw Uw'
*46. *U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L' D2 U R2 B2 L' U' D B2 U' F U2 Fw Uw2
*47. *L' F' D' B2 R2 U' L' U R' F B' U2 R2 L F L' F2 L R B' D' Rw' Uw2
*48. *B L2 F R2 U' D L2 F' R D2 L B2 F2 U F2 B' L' D B2 L' Fw Uw'
*49. *L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R D L' F2 R' F2 U' F R F2 B R' U B D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*50. *R2 B F L B' F L B' D U2 B' D' F' L' U L' R' U' B F' D Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 L F' D' F R' B L' F2 D' F'
*2. *L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 U' L2 F' L R' F2 U F' U' R2
*3. *R U2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 B' U2 B R' D B' F' D F
*4. *R2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 L' D' B U B F2 L2 F' U2
*5. *L2 D B R L2 U F' D2 L' U2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 B L2 D' L2 B2 R D2 U'
*2. *D2 L' U2 D' F R L2 U F' D' F U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2
*3. *L2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' U R' F U2 L2 D B R U2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' F L2 R' D F L R2 B2 F' D'
*5. *U2 R2 B' F' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L D2 B' L2 D R B2 F2 D L' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D2 L F2 L U2 B2 L F2 L2 R' D' R F2 U' R' B' U L2 D2 F
*2. *B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' F' D B L2 B D2 B D2 U
*3. *L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U R' D2 U' B L2 U' L2 D' F' U'
*4. *F' U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R D R F' D B' U2 L' B2
*5. *D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' D' R' B F' L' D' F' L F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L' B D' F' D' B L R B' F'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R F U2 F2
*3. *L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 B' F2 R F' R' F' R' B' D' B' R' U'
*4. *R2 U' R2 B' R2 B Fw F' Rw B2 L' Rw R' D2 U' L' Fw2 L' Uw' F2 D' Uw' U B' D' Uw2 Fw' R U2 Fw R D' U' B L2 Rw' R2 B U2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F U2 R' U F R F
*3. *D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L F2 R D' F R2 U' F2 U2 L' D' U B
*4. *U Fw2 Rw2 U B Fw U2 B' Uw' L' Fw Rw' D R' U2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' F2 R' Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U' L2 Uw' U' L' Rw U2 R2 Uw L2 B U' L
*5. *D2 B' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw Rw F2 Lw2 Dw Rw R Bw' Uw' R Dw' F2 Dw' F R' D F' D2 Dw2 Rw' U' L' Rw' F L Dw2 L' Uw2 F' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 D2 Uw2 F L Lw2 R D L U' Rw2 D L2 Uw Bw' F' D Dw U B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F U' F' U F' R2 F
*3. *F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R U' L' B' D U L U L2
*4. *Uw Rw2 B Rw R' D Uw2 Rw2 R2 F' U2 B2 Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw Uw' U2 F2 L' F' R B Fw F2 R' D' Fw R F Rw2 D2 R' Uw' Fw Rw F2
*5. *L2 F Rw2 D U' Lw Bw' F2 L2 Lw Rw' U' L2 D' Bw Lw Bw R2 B2 Dw2 U' B2 Bw' L2 Bw2 Fw' F U2 L' F Rw2 Uw' Rw D Dw Lw' Uw Fw' L2 Lw R2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 L Bw2 F2 Uw' Lw' B Fw' L Rw2 Uw R' F' Uw R
*6. *D 2R' B' 3F2 2L' R D 2D2 3F F2 2R2 3F2 2D 3R2 3F' 3U L' 2D 3F' 2L' U B' F 2R 3U2 2L' 2D U' 3R2 D2 2U' 2L2 2U' B' 2B' 2F' 3U2 2L' 2R R2 B 3R 2D2 L 2D 2F2 2L U R 2D' U' B R' D 3U' 3F' 2U' B' 2B' 2L2 2U2 2F 2U2 L2 3R 2R D' 2B2 2D2 3F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U
*3. *B R F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 U' D2 F2 R' D2 R B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R'
*4. *B Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 F2 Rw' U2 L' Uw' B D F' L2 U R2 F' Rw2 R2 U' L' R' Uw' L B' U F Uw' L2 R B R2 B' Uw U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R'
*5. *Dw2 R2 Fw L Lw D' Lw U R2 U2 R' Dw' Bw2 Lw' R2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Lw B' Bw F' Lw D' Dw' U2 Bw Fw L D2 Dw2 U Lw D' Uw2 Bw L2 R Fw' F2 Rw U2 Bw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L' Dw L' Lw2 F Uw B U' Fw' R Dw2 R
*6. *L' 2U 3F' R' B2 U' 2B2 U2 3F' D 2D' 3U' 3R 2D B2 L' 2L2 2R U' 3R2 3U R' F 3U' 2B' 2L' 2F2 2D2 3U B 2B' F R2 2F' F2 3R 2R 3F' 2R2 D2 3F2 L2 2L' 2B2 2U 2L 2R 3F D2 R 2D F 2U 2R2 2D L' 3R' R 2F U L' D 3U 2F 2R2 D' 2F 2R2 B' F
*7. *L B2 3L U2 R2 2B2 2D 2B2 2L' 3B2 F' 3L2 3U 3F2 R2 U' B2 3U2 L2 2L2 R' 3D2 2U 3F D' 2B 2F2 F' D L' R2 3F F2 3D2 U' 3R' 2B' 3B2 3F 2D 2R2 B' 3R 2D2 2F' U2 3R2 2U 2L2 3U' 2R 3U2 B D' 3F' F 2U B2 3D B2 L 2B 3F 3U 3B 2R' 3D U R2 D' 2D R 2D L D 2B' 2R2 2B' F U2 3L' 2R U' L2 F U2 R F L2 R' 2U R' 2B' 2F 3R2 F' 2R2 R 2D 3F2

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR2- DL1+ UL6+ U5- R6+ D2+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U2- R6+ D6+ L3- ALL2- DR DL
*2. *UR4- DR6+ DL3- UL5- U2- R2+ D6+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R1- D4- L5- ALL1+ UR DR
*3. *UR5- DR5+ DL5- UL4+ U5+ R1+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R5- D3- L0+ ALL4+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR0+ DR5+ DL1+ UL5- U5- R4- D2+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R3- D1+ L0+ ALL3- DR
*5. *UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL3- U1+ R2+ D3+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U1- R1+ D4+ L3- ALL0+ UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R U' L' R' U L' R' U' l r
*2. *L' U' L B' R' U' L'
*3. *R B L R B R' L' l' b u'
*4. *R' L B' U R L R U' l b
*5. *U L' B U' B U' L R' B' l b'

*Square-1
1. *(-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (-4, 6) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2)

*Skewb
1. *U B' L U' L U' R U B' R' U'
*2. *B' L' R' L R' L B U R' B' U'
*3. *U B U L U B' R' L R' B' U'
*4. *L B' U R U L U L' U' B' U'
*5. *L R L' U' B L' R L U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F R'
*3. *U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L' U' F2 R' D2 B R U' R' F'
*4. *B' F' Uw2 R' Fw2 D B2 F U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw B' Fw2 Uw B2 Uw' U L2 Rw' R2 F D2 B Fw' L2 Fw' D U' F' Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 U Fw2
*5. *U R' F2 Rw D' B U' Fw' Dw' R2 B' Bw Lw2 R2 Bw' F2 U' B' L' U R2 Fw2 D' Bw Fw F' Dw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw F L2 U' Fw' Lw2 B' F2 Uw Fw Lw Rw' B2 Bw2 R2 D2 L2 Uw' Lw' B' U Bw' L Lw' R' Bw F' Uw' U' F'
*OH. *D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' B L2 D' U R' F2 D' R F
*Clock. *UR2+ DR4- DL0+ UL1- U2+ R2- D5+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R4+ D6+ L1+ ALL4+ UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' L B R' B' R' L l' r' b
*Skewb. *L B L' R L' U' R' U' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 17, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 30.52, (35.41), 32.64, 28.04, (26.91) = *30.40
4x4x4*: 1:19.94+, 1:17.45, (1:40.03), (1:15.32), 1:32.64 = *1:23.34
5x5x5*: 2:59.35, (2:33.43), 3:01.51, 2:41.54, (3:03.55) = *2:54.13
6x6x6*: 4:57.18, 5:10.44, (6:04.81), (4:29.94), 4:45.85 = *4:57.82*; PB single and Ao5!
*7x7x7*: 7:47.18, (7:34.63), (9:24.65), 8:22.75, 8:31.13 = *8:13.69
2x2x2*: 11.31, (13.22), 0.71, 12.76, (7.90) = *11.59*; Yep, I suck at 2x2.
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:14.70*; 8.95, 37.02, 1:28.73
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:31.44*; 12.18, 36.21, 1:49.67, 2:53.37
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:06.92*; 9.93, 28.48, 1:48.03, 2:27.42, 5:13.05 PB 2-6 relay. Sub-10 soon.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *18:54.34*; 10.58, 33.27, 1:43.05, 2:31.68, 4:42.05, 9:13.69
*3x3x3 OH*: (50.92), 54.38, 52.63, 1:02.25, (1:10.69) = *56.42*


----------



## CubingRF (Oct 17, 2017)

*2x2*: (10.05), 9.66, 8.88, 9.44, (7.52) = *9.33*

*3x3*: 39.49, 39.47, 38.31, (31.69), (41.73) = *39.09*

*Pyraminx*: (31.04), 26.17, 20.20, (16.17), 24.77 = *23.71*


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

IDK about vincent Garcia getting a 7.54 average on 3x3, here he is on the WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016GARC60


----------



## OJ Cubing (Oct 17, 2017)

3x3: (11.79), 15.25, 15.95, 16.08, (17.60) = 15.77 //Well at least the first solve was good 

mBLD: 12/12 49:31


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 17, 2017)

2x2- 7.241

7.516, (5.736), 6.454, 7.754, (7.786)


3x3- 29.024

25.656, 31.555, 29.863, (34.754), (21.621)

Pyra- 9.68 PB Ao5

(15.018), (6.954), 9.586, 10.236, 9.219

FMC-46

Solution,
X’,L’,U2,L’,F,U’,R,U’,Z2,U2,L,U’,L’,U’,B,U’,B’,U,R’,U,R,F’,U2,F,U’,F’,U’,R,U,R’,U,R,U2,R’,X,R2,D2,R,U,R’,D2,R,U’,R,B
My first FMC attempt ever. Really happy with this. Anything I could improve on PM me, any help is appreciated.


----------



## KnightCuber (Oct 17, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.09, (9.66), 6.09, 6.06, (4.02)=6.41
*3x3: *19.84, (16.77), (21.03+), 18.00, 20.93=19.59
*4x4:* 1:29.44, 1:33.03, 1:30.39, (1:35.57), (1:20.70)=1:30.95
*5x5: *(2:52.508), 2:01.002, (1:58.614), 2:25.950, 2:05.262=2:10.73
*3x3OH: *29.605, 29.758, 31.803, (33.758), (25.082)=30.38
*Pyraminx: *11.966, DNF(10.351), 13.966+, 9.425, 11.077+=12.33
*Skewb: *11.630, 11.064, 12.296, 15.740, 12.261=12.06
*2+3+4 Relay:* 1:42.312
*2+3+4+5 Relay:* 4:53.097

3x3 and 4x4 were just horrible. On the 234 relay 4x4 seemed to go fairly well, but for the average, no bueno. On the upside, new pb for OH!


----------



## JCubes (Oct 18, 2017)

3x3: 23.47 (24.39) 24.20 20.82 (20.283) = 22.83
Clock: (DNF) 24.15 20.44 20.32 (18.58) = 21.63
2x2: 6.27 6.63 (7.72) (5.66) 5.81 = 6.23


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> IDK about vincent Garcia getting a 7.54 average on 3x3, here he is on the WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016GARC60


Not to talk about the one who averaged 2.3 secs (in 3x3).
I'll check Garcia up.
Edit: deleted


----------



## gavinz (Oct 18, 2017)

2x2: (2.386), (3.735), 3.224, 2.825, 2.786 = 2.945
3x3: 17.839, (14.897), 16.491, 17.855, (19.787) = 17.395
2BLD: (9.271+), (30.232+), 12.414 = 9.271
Pyraminx: (16.517), (9,187), 12.428, 13.737, 10.839 = 12.335


----------



## hagner (Oct 18, 2017)

what does x2 mean in kilominx rotation around the face where you hold while scrambling or the same moves again or what?


----------



## muchacho (Oct 18, 2017)

*3x3*: 18.17, 17.74, (19.64), 17.92, (17.26) = *17.94*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2017)

hagner said:


> what does x2 mean in kilominx rotation around the face where you hold while scrambling or the same moves again or what?


The first .


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2017)

3x3: (13.16), 18.72, (22.47), 15.47, 18.53 = 17.66


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2017)

gavinz said:


> 2BLD: (9.271), (30.232+), 12.414 = 17.306


2bld is best of three so your result is 9.27


----------



## gavinz (Oct 18, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2bld is best of three so your result is 9.27


Whoops, I looked at the time list wrong.


----------



## CubicOreo (Oct 18, 2017)

2x2: 2.815
2.534, (4.175), 3.398, 2.514, (2.437)

3x3: 14.768
13.832, (12.754), 14.595, (16.526), 15.879

3x3 OH: 22.054
18.932, 21.516, (17.968), (28.744), 25.716

Pyra: 3.611
3.534, (3.152), (4.474), 3.171, 4.130

Skewb: 5.409
5.684, 4.822, 5.721, (5.997), (4.287)


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 18, 2017)

2x2: (2.36), 3.28, 2.96, (14.31), 3.00 = 3.08

3x3: 11.88, 12.88, (10.80), 13.80, (14.95) = 12.85

4x4: 45.41, 45.93, (52.03), 43.72), 50.00 = 47.11

5x5: 1:44.04, (1:37.16), (2:17.63), 1:38.79, 1:40.84 = 1:41.22

2+3+4 relay: 1:05.85

2+3+4+5 relay: (complete crap) 3:03.49


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Hate to keep calling people out, but check out Eric Lentzon. World class results, and he isn't on the WCA site.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

horrific but:
*5:* 00:17.82 x
*4:* 00:13.96 x
*3:* 00:16.41 x
*2:* 00:18.63 x
*1:* 00:09.46 x
00:16.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 19, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Hate to keep calling people out, but check out Eric Lentzon. World class results, and he isn't on the WCA site.


ok


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

James nadesh got a 21.xy mean in 3bld but hasn't competed in comp. please take a look


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 20, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> James nadesh got a 21.xy mean in 3bld but hasn't competed in comp. please take a look


Is the week just going to be figuring out who's cheating? Lol


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 21, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Is the week just going to be figuring out who's cheating? Lol



I was going to say that too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> James nadesh got a 21.xy mean in 3bld but hasn't competed in comp. please take a look


I know, we have written him and will probably remove the faulty times soon. It may also be so that he does not 
know the rules for bld. We must give people the benefit of doubt. One of the most obvious cases 
recently was just a misunderstanding and has been corrected. With the influx of new competitors after
Mikes nice comp site changes it is natural that it is not only experienced WCA cubers who competes.

I do hope that you can find more joy out of competing and cubing than looking for cheaters . There are
more sides to this too. Those who gall you most are the obvious ones, those who does not seem to 
understand that some results are not just unprobable but simply just not true. Like those (no names )
who suddenly are world class in a whole bunch of events. You would not notice anyone who cheats just
a little (if I eg. started to get 12-13 seconds in 2x2 ), on the other hand, what would be the point??
We hope that those who fakes some results will sooner or later realize that. In these web competitions
you really just compete against yourself.


----------



## gavinz (Oct 21, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> In these web competitions
> you really just compete against yourself.


That's what you should always be doing no matter what you do. When I swim, I always aim to PB, just like cubing.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 21, 2017)

222: 4.870, 5.966, (4.270), 5.886, (8.233) = 5.57
333: 15.408, (13.455), (19.900), 17.435, 15.345 = 16.06
444: 56.175, 51.918, 51.482, (49.818), (1:06.062) = 53.19
555: 1:49.110, 1:51.153, (2:17.666), (1:38.016), 1:50.040 = 1:50.10
666: 3:04.498, (3:48.609), 3:05.194, 3:13.236, (3:00.713) = 3:07.64
777: 4:26.937, 4:50.162, (4:22.234), 4:34.554, (5:00.884) = 4:37.22 // broke PB single twice (???)
2+3+4 relay: 1:16.52+ // lol +2 when dropping the cube
2+3+4+5 relay: 3:25.64
2+3+4+5+6 relay: 6:22.23
2+3+4+5+6+7 relay: 11:29.90 // welp, not that good
OH: (31.345), (22.791), 22.868, 29.199, 25.138 = 25.73
Feet: 2:53.515, (3:38.868), 2:53.990, (2:46.321), 3:19.043 = 3:02.18 // PB lol
MTS: 58.634, 1:00.996, (56.928), (1:14.359), 1:00.333 = 59.99
2BLD: 2:12.034, 1:15.757, 1:09.932 = 1:09.93 // 3op stronk
3BLD: DNF(3:25.116), 4:09.971, DNF(3:55.457) = 4:09.97 // 3c3e on first solve, 2e on the third solve
Skewb: (26.836), (11.387), 16.356, 21.508, 26.396 = 21.42 // I forgot how2skweb
Square-1: 29.393, (24.815), 29.385, (46.605), 35.337 = 31.37
Kilominx: (55.109), (44.983), 50.037, 51.980, 48.929 = 50.31
Megaminx: 1:36.149, 1:39.837, 1:48.413, (1:34.826), (1:51.941) = 1:41.47 // OLL skip into J perm, wat
FMC: 35


Spoiler: FMC



Solution:
U' B R B2 L' U L' U D F2
R2 U R' L' F' L2 F L2 F L2
F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F L F L'
F2 U2 F U' F

NISS form:
U' B R B2 // edge control + square (4/4)
L' U L' U D // 222, accidentally get another square (5/9)
F2 R2 U R' // 223 + EO (4/13)
(F' U F' U2) // F2L-1 (4/17)
(F2 L F' L' F' L F2 L') // F2L (8/25)
(L' F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F L) // 2GLL (11-1/35)

This attempt was plain awful. Didn't find anything useful and wasted too much time trying to do insertions for ab4c (which led to a 37).



Going for as many events I can do as possible (i.e. everything other than MBLD, bigBLD, pyra, clock, mini Guildford) this week. Maybe I'll be in the top 10!


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Oct 21, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
> 
> ...



2x2x2 - 9.52 8.71 (6.88) 8.70 (11.33)
3x3x3 - 35.63 39.07 47.04 (32.31) (48.61)


----------



## teboecubes (Oct 21, 2017)

What does the x2 mean in Kilominx? Just do the section of the scramble twice?


----------



## applezfall (Oct 21, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> What does the x2 mean in Kilominx? Just do the section of the scramble twice?


it means rotation


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 22, 2017)

1. 16.66
2. 13.81
3. 15.23
4. 16.24
5. 14.82

15.43 Average


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 22, 2017)

3x3x3: (12.04), (13.37), 12.69, 13.32, 13.27 = 13.09
3x3x3 One Handed: 16.50, 16.66, 16.55, (17.18), (15.83) = 16.57 ayyy Hperm on the second solve
M move table abuse = still amazing times for OH
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 27


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: R2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L' B D' F' D' B L R B' F'
Solution: D L2 B R' F B L' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 z2 F' U F U R' U' R2 F' L F R F' L' F U

D L2 B R' F // 2x2x2, 5
B L' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 // F2L-1, 7
z2 // Seeing things, 0
F' U F U R' U' R2 // Block + Pair + EO + cancel, 7
F' L F R F' L' F U // ZBLL, 8
27


----------



## okayama (Oct 22, 2017)

*FMC*: 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L' B D' F' D' B L R B' F'
Solution: D L2 B R' F B L' F' B' D2 B2 D2 L' B R' B' L B R D F D L D' L' D

30 min backup solution.

Pre-scramble: F D

1st square: D L2
2nd square: B
2x2x3 block: R' F B L' F'
Finish F2L: B' D2 B2 D2 B *
All but 3 corners: D F D L D' L' F'
Correction: F D

Insert at *: B' L' B R' B' L B R

Firstly I found the start

2x2x2 block: R2 F B' L' D'
2x2x3 block: L F' R L' F

but I couldn't find any good continuation.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 22, 2017)

When do the weekly competitions end?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 22, 2017)

Tonight at Nightchange.


CubeStack_Official said:


> When do the weekly competitions end?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Tonight at Nightchange.


Well actually, Monday/Tuesday nightchange, GMT.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh my bad.


Mike Hughey said:


> Well actually, Monday/Tuesday nightchange, GMT.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Oct 23, 2017)

Pretty pleased with this.
*2x2:* 6.17, 6.25, 6.54, (4.70), (10.03)=*6.32 avg* I'm happy with this.
*3x3: *(27.48), (22.92), 23.xx, 25.40, 23.33*=24.24 avg *Could've been better. 23.xx was an accidental timer reset, but time was in the 23s. I counted it as a 23.99.
*4x4: *1:56.15, (1:45.04), (2:18.34), 1:54.11, 1:53.37*=1:54.54 avg *Pretty good.
*5x5:* 3:51.09, (4:16.33), 3:55.31, (3:36.61), 3:53.59*=3:53.33 avg *Honestly, I could care less; this average accounts for over half of my timed solves (New PB(s)!).
*2BLD: *2:25.48, DNF, 1:14.41*=1:14.41 best *Eh, who cares.
*3BLD: *4:47.50, DNF, DNF*=4.47.50 best* First was PB, second was 4:27 off by two twisted corners.
*MBLD: 0/3 *Maybe I should wait a little more before doing one of these. My first MBLD; I got around 17 minutes in and was still memoing my second cube, so I gave up. PB I guess.
*OH: *44.65, 36.57, 32.74, (30.32), (52.73)*= 37.99 avg *That dang 44. Also that dang 52.
*Feet: *8:09.84, (9:11.93), 5:05.11, 5:22.84, (5:01.76)*=6:12.60 avg *That was pretty fun! That there is 83% of my feet solves. I had 3 Z-perms, not fun, and a ZBLL I knew, very fun. PBs for days!
*MTS: *1:40.49, 2:20.62+, 2:11.45, (1:33.67), (2:54.65)*=2:04.19 avg *I don't care.
*FMC: DNF *Very dang. Second FMC, learned I should have a backup solution before exploring. Would have been high 30s.
*2-4 Relay: 2:20.57 *Nice. Better than my combined averages. Would have done 2-5 relay but stopped timer after finishing the 5x5. Whoops.
*Megaminx: *3:13.57, (3:16.39), 3:05.35, 2:39.41, (2:37.21)*=2:59.44 avg *Solve 1- Dang, so close to PB. 2- Argh, almost. 3- Yay, new PB. Let's get sub 3! 4- What the?! Sub 3, I guess. 5- Yes, new PB! Sub 3 average!
*Pyraminx: *(12.14), 16.16, 14.13, 15.63, (22.05)*=15.31 avg *I'm bad.
*SQ1: *40.31, (51.56), (34.24), 41.36, 41.94*=41.20 avg *Eh, it's squan.
*Skewb: *(31.57), 24.83, 29.50, (15.17), 15.63*=23.32 avg *Haha skweb lol.
44% PB rate!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 23, 2017)

3x3: (9.11), 10.90, 10.36, 10.02, (10.99) = 10.43 //Good
2x2: (2.53), (3.73), 3.71, 3.72, 3.25 = 3.56 // Meh


----------



## Kybou (Oct 23, 2017)

18.754, 23.927, (25.993), 22.9524, (18.261).

21.878. 3x3


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 23, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 27
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Solution
> ...


you have a mistake: D L2 B R' F B L' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 z2 F' U F U R (not R') U' R2 F' L F R F' L' F U


----------



## guusrs (Oct 23, 2017)

FMC: 27



Spoiler



my solve: R2 F2 L F2 B' L F' U2 B' U' L2 F B' U2 B' R F D' B' D2 B' U' F L2 F' U B2 (27)

funny 10 min linear solution:
roux-style 2 x(1x2x3) block: R2 F2 L F2 B' L F' U2 B' U' (10)
F2L: L2 F B' U2 B' R F (17)
LL: D' B' D2 B' U' F L2 F' U B2 (27)


----------



## Alea (Oct 23, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.74, 8.10, 6.00, (16.15), (5.87)=>*7.28
3x3:* (15.12), (19.93), 18.80, 19.45, 17.18=>*18.48
4x4:* (1:24.14), 1:10.94, 1:14.89, (1:03.26), 1:18.61=> *1:14.82
5x5:* (2:06.11), (2:12.30), 2:11.78, 2:10.93, 2:07.76=>* 2:10.16
6x6:* (5:15.63), 4:43.51, 4:09.80, 4:18.32, (3:47.42)=> *4:23.89
7x7:* 6:35.80, 6:37.47, (6:22.05), (7:09.90), 6:46.89=> *6:40.06
2BLD:* 1:33.11, DNF(54.18), DNF(55.46)=> *1:33.11
3BLD:* DNF(4:27.55), DNF(6:06.35), DNF(6:50.51) =>*DNF
OH:* 28.21, 32.29, 27.88, (37.09), (26.08)=> *29.46
Feet:* 3:13.66, 3:08.92, (3:00.28), DNF, 3:34.40=> *3:19.00
2-4: 1:21.92
2-5: 3:58.45
2-6: 8:38.72
2-7: 15:41.63
Kilo:* (1:30.32), 1:04.94, (51.85), 1:25.05, 1:13.93=> *1:14.65
Mega:* (1:58.60), 2:10.50, 2:07.06, (2:13.52), 1:59.77=> *2:05.78
Pyra: *(10.87), 6.64, 9.77, (6.38), 10.20=> *8.88
SQ-1: *(39.86), 49.93, 51.33, (2:04.05), 1:07.91=> *56.39
Skewb:* 10.48, (8.56), 12.72, (20.97), 16.35=> *13.19*


----------



## sqAree (Oct 24, 2017)

3x3: 13.10, 15.92, 13.93, 15.66, 14.23
OH: 27.65, 20.43, 20.92, 23.35, 23.56
SQ-1: 1:10.50, 53.84, 1:18.67, 42.83, 36.36


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 24, 2017)

*Pyraminx:* 4.20, (4.91), 4.40, 4.83, (3.76) *=* *4.48
2x2: *5.03, 5.16, (4.02), (7.92), 4.50* = 4.90
*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, that smashed all previous records we had in points and competitors:

Congratulations to the super cuber, thecubingwizard and Isaac

*2x2x2*(91)

 1.80 Eric Lentzon
 1.81 Khairur Rachim
 1.86 EpiCuber7
 1.94 applezfall
 2.00 MattheoDW
 2.04 schapel
 2.05 leomannen
 2.27 Isaac Lai
 2.51 JustinTimeCuber
 2.81 CubicOreo
 2.88 MLGCubez
 2.94 gavinz
 2.98 Competition Cuber
 2.99 G2013
 3.01 cuberkid10
 3.08 AidanNoogie
 3.09 DhruvA
 3.10 thecubingwizard
 3.13 Paarth Chhabra
 3.31 NubCuber
 3.39 Michael DeLaRosa
 3.53 ichcubegern
 3.56 ExultantCarn
 3.56 TheRubiksCombo
 3.57 SolveThatCube
 3.69 Xancube
 3.72 Ethan Horspool
 3.81 DGCubes
 4.06 Moonwink Cuber
 4.09 typeman5
 4.14 speedcuber71
 4.64 the super cuber
 4.68 Amir Afiq
 4.86 Metallic Silver
 4.89 Inek
 4.90 CornerCutter
 4.92 Mano
 5.02 obelisk477
 5.13 T1_M0
 5.14 ELRyan
 5.32 YoAkshYo
 5.33 MartinN13
 5.38 GarethBert11
 5.52 Set0420
 5.55 Dale Nash
 5.57 xyzzy
 5.59 Bogdan
 5.62 ComputerGuy365
 5.76 Killernerd24
 5.79 Aerospry
 5.81 FelixFelicis
 5.87 TipsterTrickster
 5.98 sam596
 6.16 whatshisbucket
 6.23 JoshuaStacker
 6.24 JCubes
 6.32 Sue Doenim
 6.41 omegacubing
 6.54 cubestack_official
 6.56 epride17
 6.57 Jami Viljanen
 6.57 Lewis
 6.80 Mike Hughey
 7.24 Duncan Bannon
 7.26 The Blockhead
 7.28 Alea
 7.30 Russell Bilinski
 7.36 h2f
 7.45 feliks winnner
 7.72 Mikael weiss
 7.86 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.02 Bubbagrub
 8.15 ronaldm
 8.37 bgcatfan
 8.46 J2
 8.61 Undefined7
 8.86 theos
 8.98 Sandro Pastor
 9.31 kprox1994
 9.33 CubingRF
 9.46 thegreynomad16
 9.50 Mellis Ferton
 10.33 WillyTheWizard
 10.42 RyuKagamine
 10.66 One Wheel
 10.73 Ender Wiggin
 11.11 Jacck
 13.43 JamesNadesh
 13.85 1davey29
 15.88 ultimatecube
 18.03 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(120)

 7.00 NubCuber
 7.75 Khairur Rachim
 8.81 schapel
 8.92 EpiCuber7
 9.13 ichcubegern
 9.21 cuberkid10
 9.35 SirAD
 9.51 Eric Lentzon
 9.71 speedcuber71
 9.77 Isaac Lai
 10.13 thecubingwizard
 10.16 FastCubeMaster
 10.32 Competition Cuber
 10.36 MLGCubez
 10.43 TheRubiksCombo
 10.45 SolveThatCube
 10.56 Keroma12
 10.72 MattheoDW
 11.23 G2013
 11.48 Paarth Chhabra
 11.63 typeman5
 11.70 Ethan Horspool
 11.79 JustinTimeCuber
 12.02 DGCubes
 12.24 ExultantCarn
 12.65 Inek
 12.74 DhruvA
 12.79 the super cuber
 12.82 obelisk477
 12.85 AidanNoogie
 13.09 GenTheThief
 13.25 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.44 Dnomsed Gnik
 13.48 YY
 13.88 YoAkshYo
 14.21 Mano
 14.35 applezfall
 14.61 sqAree
 14.65 Tx789
 14.76 CubicOreo
 14.78 Amir Afiq
 14.90 Killernerd24
 14.92 GarethBert11
 15.22 Xancube
 15.41 Metallic Silver
 15.43 cubestack_official
 15.43 CubeStack_Official
 15.44 sam596
 15.51 shelley
 15.76 OJ Cubing
 15.96 leomannen
 16.06 cuber314159
 16.06 xyzzy
 16.25 Harkaran
 16.62 Bogdan
 16.81 Aerospry
 17.34 h2f
 17.39 gavinz
 17.57 greentgoatgal
 17.76 T1_M0
 17.94 muchacho
 18.03 FelixFelicis
 18.08 thegreynomad16
 18.35 Moonwink Cuber
 18.35 sk8erman41
 18.46 bgcatfan
 18.48 Alea
 18.59 Matthew Cubermann
 18.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.22 ComputerGuy365
 19.59 omegacubing
 19.61 omegacubing
 20.38 feliks winnner
 20.49 teboecubes
 21.10 opliew1213
 21.26 Set0420
 21.45 Mike Hughey
 21.53 Mellis Ferton
 21.67 epride17
 21.87 Kybou
 22.35 theos
 22.72 Jami Viljanen
 22.82 Guillaume
 22.83 JCubes
 23.07 The Blockhead
 23.16 whatshisbucket
 23.43 Bubbagrub
 23.87 JamesNadesh
 23.91 Sue Doenim
 24.01 ronaldm
 24.40 Lewis
 24.46 Dale Nash
 24.47 Mikael weiss
 24.81 kprox1994
 24.82 Russell Bilinski
 25.07 KylerWoods
 25.57 MartinN13
 25.94 RedJack22
 27.11 TipsterTrickster
 27.44 ultimatecube
 29.02 Duncan Bannon
 30.40 One Wheel
 31.08 RyuKagamine
 32.31 JoshuaStacker
 34.17 Jacck
 34.49 J2
 36.36 1davey29
 37.60 MatsBergsten
 38.83 Undefined7
 39.09 CubingRF
 40.58 Sandro Pastor
 41.59 Ender Wiggin
 46.58 WillyTheWizard
 46.83 Luke Messer
 51.93 rz303
 58.64 kylanbb
 1:05.16 Ecuasamurai
 1:21.31 Zorrm
 2:29.33 Tayyab Hussain
 DNF kikuchi morimichi
*4x4x4*(60)

 32.20 cuberkid10
 35.37 Khairur Rachim
 35.45 Eric Lentzon
 36.62 the super cuber
 36.78 Isaac Lai
 36.80 schapel
 37.15 thecubingwizard
 40.90 ichcubegern
 44.68 speedcuber71
 44.90 DGCubes
 45.08 Michael DeLaRosa
 46.53 EpiCuber7
 46.84 SolveThatCube
 47.11 AidanNoogie
 48.24 G2013
 50.71 Competition Cuber
 51.09 Keroma12
 53.00 Ethan Horspool
 53.03 JustinTimeCuber
 53.19 xyzzy
 54.35 DhruvA
 55.79 Killernerd24
 58.99 leomannen
 59.60 typeman5
 1:00.44 applezfall
 1:00.87 Mano
 1:01.05 GarethBert11
 1:01.31 obelisk477
 1:03.81 T1_M0
 1:05.06 Paarth Chhabra
 1:05.76 sam596
 1:07.26 ComputerGuy365
 1:10.80 The Blockhead
 1:13.63 h2f
 1:14.81 Alea
 1:15.51 epride17
 1:18.36 Bogdan
 1:18.41 Aerospry
 1:18.88 opliew1213
 1:19.24 Metallic Silver
 1:19.67 Jami Viljanen
 1:21.51 Xancube
 1:21.96 thegreynomad16
 1:23.34 One Wheel
 1:26.42 Bubbagrub
 1:30.71 TipsterTrickster
 1:30.95 omegacubing
 1:33.55 ronaldm
 1:35.22 Mike Hughey
 1:36.17 Amir Afiq
 1:41.80 RyuKagamine
 1:46.23 kprox1994
 1:46.49 teboecubes
 1:47.16 Lewis
 1:52.96 JoshuaStacker
 1:53.43 theos
 1:54.05 FelixFelicis
 1:54.54 Sue Doenim
 2:04.75 MatsBergsten
 2:13.14 Mikael weiss
*5x5x5*(41)

 1:08.15 Eric Lentzon
 1:11.43 schapel
 1:12.61 cuberkid10
 1:16.25 Isaac Lai
 1:16.46 the super cuber
 1:16.73 thecubingwizard
 1:19.42 ichcubegern
 1:19.65 speedcuber71
 1:25.31 G2013
 1:32.62 Keroma12
 1:39.00 SolveThatCube
 1:41.22 AidanNoogie
 1:45.38 DhruvA
 1:49.36 Competition Cuber
 1:50.10 xyzzy
 1:54.86 Ethan Horspool
 1:55.29 Mano
 1:59.60 obelisk477
 2:02.35 Paarth Chhabra
 2:03.20 The Blockhead
 2:10.16 Alea
 2:10.74 omegacubing
 2:16.62 sam596
 2:19.32 leomannen
 2:27.10 epride17
 2:31.35 T1_M0
 2:33.21 Bogdan
 2:36.16 Mike Hughey
 2:50.29 h2f
 2:51.19 Lewis
 2:54.13 One Wheel
 3:05.01 JoshuaStacker
 3:14.64 theos
 3:18.43 Bubbagrub
 3:31.29 ronaldm
 3:33.55 teboecubes
 3:34.52 MatsBergsten
 3:44.50 FelixFelicis
 3:53.33 Sue Doenim
 4:18.88 Amir Afiq
 4:21.20 Mikael weiss
*6x6x6*(18)

 2:25.17 ichcubegern
 2:33.88 Isaac Lai
 2:39.20 the super cuber
 2:42.66 Keroma12
 2:44.70 thecubingwizard
 3:07.64 xyzzy
 3:44.42 DhruvA
 4:02.57 obelisk477
 4:23.88 Alea
 4:57.53 RyuKagamine
 4:57.82 One Wheel
 5:04.66 Bogdan
 5:06.71 Mike Hughey
 5:52.53 h2f
 6:20.27 JoshuaStacker
 7:49.62 MatsBergsten
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(15)

 3:24.40 ichcubegern
 3:52.58 the super cuber
 4:18.52 Keroma12
 4:25.21 thecubingwizard
 4:37.21 xyzzy
 5:26.06 DhruvA
 6:20.31 obelisk477
 6:35.51 The Blockhead
 6:40.05 Alea
 7:46.20 Bogdan
 7:47.22 Mike Hughey
 8:13.69 One Wheel
10:04.18 JoshuaStacker
11:00.88 ronaldm
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(71)

 13.26 Khairur Rachim
 15.09 Eric Lentzon
 16.26 the super cuber
 16.40 typeman5
 16.57 GenTheThief
 16.66 Isaac Lai
 16.86 ichcubegern
 17.22 Paarth Chhabra
 17.63 thecubingwizard
 18.25 cuberkid10
 18.90 YoAkshYo
 20.54 SirAD
 20.73 YY
 22.05 CubicOreo
 22.37 Keroma12
 22.61 sqAree
 23.19 SolveThatCube
 23.35 Ethan Horspool
 23.44 speedcuber71
 23.69 Michael DeLaRosa
 23.84 MLGCubez
 23.96 DhruvA
 24.27 DGCubes
 24.49 Metallic Silver
 25.19 Dnomsed Gnik
 25.73 xyzzy
 26.08 ExultantCarn
 26.86 applezfall
 27.61 G2013
 27.65 leomannen
 29.46 Alea
 29.63 Bogdan
 30.34 Tx789
 30.38 omegacubing
 30.85 Aerospry
 31.16 obelisk477
 33.28 T1_M0
 34.14 thegreynomad16
 35.34 feliks winnner
 37.99 Sue Doenim
 39.26 Xancube
 39.63 sam596
 40.33 Bubbagrub
 41.06 ComputerGuy365
 41.89 FelixFelicis
 42.50 Matthew Cubermann
 43.87 h2f
 44.51 RyuKagamine
 45.54 Amir Afiq
 46.01 TipsterTrickster
 46.52 GarethBert11
 47.33 teboecubes
 47.85 Mike Hughey
 48.04 epride17
 48.70 MartinN13
 49.28 The Blockhead
 51.34 Mikael weiss
 53.71 ronaldm
 56.25 Set0420
 56.42 One Wheel
 57.85 Dale Nash
 1:00.40 Jami Viljanen
 1:05.32 Jacck
 1:07.19 JoshuaStacker
 1:07.24 bgcatfan
 1:07.52 Mellis Ferton
 1:07.64 Russell Bilinski
 1:14.01 Lewis
 1:14.86 kprox1994
 1:20.77 whatshisbucket
 2:10.70 kylanbb
*3x3 with feet*(12)

 39.15 DhruvA
 39.74 Elo13
 1:09.44 Bubbagrub
 1:38.23 T1_M0
 2:55.76 RyuKagamine
 3:02.18 xyzzy
 3:18.99 Alea
 3:27.01 omegacubing
 3:32.40 the super cuber
 3:35.14 Mike Hughey
 6:12.60 Sue Doenim
 9:08.17 Amir Afiq
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(37)

 4.48 MattheoDW
 4.68 Khairur Rachim
 4.75 Eric Lentzon
 5.11 EpiCuber7
 5.72 leomannen
 6.30 applezfall
 8.63 Isaac Lai
 9.27 gavinz
 9.33 thecubingwizard
 9.93 schapel
 11.27 G2013
 11.95 the super cuber
 12.14 ExultantCarn
 14.98 epride17
 15.55 T1_M0
 15.74 DhruvA
 20.10 h2f
 20.91 ichcubegern
 22.42 Mike Hughey
 23.21 MatsBergsten
 23.86 DGCubes
 25.66 speedcuber71
 32.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
 44.90 cuberkid10
 46.43 GarethBert11
 51.89 Bubbagrub
 56.93 Amir Afiq
 1:08.09 Bogdan
 1:09.93 xyzzy
 1:14.41 Sue Doenim
 1:19.57 whatshisbucket
 1:23.69 TipsterTrickster
 1:33.11 Alea
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(32)

 25.54 G2013
 27.93 the super cuber
 29.27 schapel
 31.54 YY
 46.20 speedcuber71
 49.49 h2f
 58.83 T1_M0
 1:06.97 thegreynomad16
 1:15.44 MatsBergsten
 1:18.51 ichcubegern
 1:18.83 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:19.83 Mike Hughey
 1:29.53 YoAkshYo
 1:42.64 MattheoDW
 1:48.33 obelisk477
 2:16.89 thecubingwizard
 2:30.96 Isaac Lai
 2:46.60 DhruvA
 3:24.27 Jacck
 3:43.06 Bogdan
 3:43.61 Bubbagrub
 4:09.97 xyzzy
 4:29.29 RyuKagamine
 4:47.50 Sue Doenim
 5:48.10 whatshisbucket
15:22.68 Russell Bilinski
 DNF Amir Afiq
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
 DNF ronaldm
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF Alea
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:47.20 schapel
 3:46.82 G2013
 4:27.24 the super cuber
 6:37.47 Mike Hughey
 6:41.37 MatsBergsten
 7:17.76 T1_M0
11:27.03 Jacck
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

10:56.30 the super cuber
12:10.90 MatsBergsten
16:44.67 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

50:37.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(15)

37/46 (60:00)  the super cuber
12/12 (49:31)  OJ Cubing
16/21 (60:00)  T1_M0
9/10 (55:10)  MatsBergsten
9/15 (50:50)  Deri Nata Wijaya
2/2 ( 1:12)  G2013
2/2 ( 5:46)  thegreynomad16
2/2 (14:57)  DhruvA
6/10 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (17:14)  Jacck
0/3 (17:00)  Sue Doenim
 DNF Shane724
 DNF Amir Afiq
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(19)

 42.29 the super cuber
 49.42 G2013
 54.44 T1_M0
 59.98 xyzzy
 1:04.80 thecubingwizard
 1:08.60 Isaac Lai
 1:17.01 speedcuber71
 1:21.20 Mike Hughey
 1:29.61 Bogdan
 1:34.20 Khairur Rachim
 1:50.43 MatsBergsten
 1:55.52 DhruvA
 2:04.19 Sue Doenim
 4:26.08 RyuKagamine
 5:06.69 Mikael weiss
 5:24.01 Paarth Chhabra
 DNF whatshisbucket
 DNF omegacubing
 DNF JoshuaStacker
*2-3-4 Relay*(47)

 46.40 Khairur Rachim
 46.46 cuberkid10
 53.72 thecubingwizard
 53.93 the super cuber
 56.37 Eric Lentzon
 56.52 Isaac Lai
 59.44 ichcubegern
 59.63 SolveThatCube
 1:01.23 Competition Cuber
 1:01.39 DhruvA
 1:02.27 speedcuber71
 1:05.85 AidanNoogie
 1:06.63 DGCubes
 1:07.29 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:09.31 G2013
 1:15.09 Ethan Horspool
 1:16.52 xyzzy
 1:19.52 T1_M0
 1:20.21 obelisk477
 1:20.90 ComputerGuy365
 1:21.92 Alea
 1:22.65 GarethBert11
 1:27.53 applezfall
 1:30.72 Amir Afiq
 1:34.78 leomannen
 1:35.53 Paarth Chhabra
 1:41.94 Aerospry
 1:42.31 omegacubing
 1:42.59 Bogdan
 1:56.06 epride17
 1:57.10 Bubbagrub
 1:58.24 Xancube
 2:00.20 TipsterTrickster
 2:14.70 One Wheel
 2:20.57 Sue Doenim
 2:22.50 Lewis
 2:23.82 theos
 2:24.37 Mike Hughey
 2:25.31 kprox1994
 2:26.13 ronaldm
 2:33.23 RyuKagamine
 2:34.53 JoshuaStacker
 2:49.18 Jacck
 2:59.04 Mikael weiss
 3:36.99 bgcatfan
 5:30.71 WillyTheWizard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)

 1:57.33 cuberkid10
 2:08.51 Eric Lentzon
 2:09.10 ichcubegern
 2:14.23 the super cuber
 2:14.72 Isaac Lai
 2:15.98 thecubingwizard
 2:33.61 G2013
 3:02.48 DhruvA
 3:03.49 AidanNoogie
 3:14.04 Ethan Horspool
 3:18.99 Competition Cuber
 3:25.64 xyzzy
 3:25.87 obelisk477
 3:56.93 Paarth Chhabra
 3:58.45 Alea
 4:34.00 Bogdan
 4:34.31 Aerospry
 4:35.30 epride17
 4:52.51 Mike Hughey
 4:53.09 omegacubing
 5:18.79 Xancube
 5:23.20 theos
 5:31.44 One Wheel
 5:37.42 Lewis
 5:42.73 Jacck
 5:42.86 RyuKagamine
 5:56.43 JoshuaStacker
 6:15.95 ronaldm
 6:18.73 Bubbagrub
 6:20.12 Amir Afiq
 6:48.64 MatsBergsten
 7:38.16 Mikael weiss
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)

 4:52.96 Isaac Lai
 5:01.55 ichcubegern
 5:08.69 the super cuber
 5:24.61 thecubingwizard
 6:22.23 xyzzy
 6:53.49 DhruvA
 7:58.17 obelisk477
 8:38.72 Alea
 9:01.28 Bogdan
10:01.74 Mike Hughey
10:06.92 One Wheel
11:20.18 RyuKagamine
11:49.49 Lewis
12:16.00 Jacck
12:16.62 JoshuaStacker
14:45.31 MatsBergsten
 DNF omegacubing
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)

 8:05.42 the super cuber
 8:16.96 ichcubegern
11:25.25 DhruvA
11:29.90 xyzzy
14:25.41 obelisk477
14:29.48 YY
15:41.63 Alea
16:39.50 Bogdan
18:03.17 Mike Hughey
18:37.58 RyuKagamine
18:54.34 One Wheel
20:08.40 omegacubing
21:28.47 Lewis
23:17.95 JoshuaStacker
25:13.49 MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(8)

 4:17.31 cuberkid10
 4:48.75 thecubingwizard
 6:41.75 DhruvA
11:14.51 Mike Hughey
11:40.46 RyuKagamine
11:51.34 Lewis
12:45.15 JoshuaStacker
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
*Kilominx*(12)

 27.29 Metallic Silver
 45.29 DhruvA
 50.31 xyzzy
 52.55 speedcuber71
 1:01.46 Inek
 1:06.36 Lewis
 1:11.25 obelisk477
 1:14.64 Alea
 1:24.71 Mike Hughey
 1:58.00 teboecubes
 2:40.21 Xancube
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
*Skewb*(56)

 3.77 MLGCubez
 4.82 Isaac Lai
 5.09 Metallic Silver
 5.30 thecubingwizard
 5.41 CubicOreo
 5.46 cuberkid10
 5.54 Jami Viljanen
 5.57 ichcubegern
 5.57 DhruvA
 5.59 DGCubes
 5.64 sam596
 6.12 Competition Cuber
 6.17 NubCuber
 6.45 SolveThatCube
 6.48 applezfall
 6.70 leomannen
 6.84 Paarth Chhabra
 7.19 the super cuber
 7.40 epride17
 7.55 speedcuber71
 7.90 MartinN13
 8.22 Amir Afiq
 8.46 whatshisbucket
 8.72 Bogdan
 8.88 Eric Lentzon
 8.99 Bubbagrub
 9.31 teboecubes
 9.76 T1_M0
 10.34 Aerospry
 11.07 TipsterTrickster
 11.18 Michael DeLaRosa
 12.06 omegacubing
 12.16 Lewis
 12.18 JoshuaStacker
 12.60 GarethBert11
 12.95 h2f
 13.18 Alea
 14.60 J2
 15.51 theos
 15.77 typeman5
 15.87 Mikael weiss
 17.25 1davey29
 17.44 Undefined7
 17.46 ComputerGuy365
 17.93 Ender Wiggin
 18.70 MatsBergsten
 18.95 G2013
 18.99 YoAkshYo
 21.41 xyzzy
 21.55 Mike Hughey
 21.62 Jacck
 23.32 Sue Doenim
 23.52 ExultantCarn
 26.10 obelisk477
 27.65 RyuKagamine
 33.55 Xancube
*Clock*(15)

 9.65 sam596
 10.42 cuberkid10
 10.68 T1_M0
 11.46 ronaldm
 13.81 ichcubegern
 15.79 SolveThatCube
 16.12 RyuKagamine
 17.79 Michael DeLaRosa
 19.86 JoshuaStacker
 21.64 JCubes
 21.69 Mike Hughey
 25.13 Lewis
 30.71 DhruvA
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
 DNF G2013
*Pyraminx*(53)

 2.44 Eric Lentzon
 3.02 DGCubes
 3.41 applezfall
 3.61 CubicOreo
 3.66 the super cuber
 3.84 thecubingwizard
 4.04 Competition Cuber
 4.41 T1_M0
 4.48 CornerCutter
 4.54 MLGCubez
 4.72 Isaac Lai
 4.73 SolveThatCube
 4.76 cuberkid10
 5.67 DhruvA
 5.91 YoAkshYo
 6.06 ichcubegern
 6.30 G2013
 6.51 MartinN13
 6.52 JamesNadesh
 6.91 Paarth Chhabra
 6.96 ExultantCarn
 7.03 Lewis
 7.04 epride17
 7.12 JoshuaStacker
 7.32 Jami Viljanen
 7.44 Dale Nash
 7.54 Aerospry
 7.68 whatshisbucket
 8.02 GarethBert11
 8.16 Amir Afiq
 8.41 teboecubes
 8.87 Alea
 8.92 Moonwink Cuber
 8.97 speedcuber71
 9.24 TipsterTrickster
 9.29 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.67 Duncan Bannon
 11.88 obelisk477
 12.33 omegacubing
 12.83 gavinz
 12.88 Xancube
 13.13 ronaldm
 13.35 Jacck
 13.64 typeman5
 15.31 Sue Doenim
 15.62 Undefined7
 16.50 Bubbagrub
 17.12 J2
 17.33 Mike Hughey
 23.71 CubingRF
 25.96 ultimatecube
 29.58 Ender Wiggin
 33.25 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(19)

 53.56 Isaac Lai
 1:02.03 thecubingwizard
 1:22.27 DhruvA
 1:24.45 the super cuber
 1:41.46 xyzzy
 1:55.21 obelisk477
 2:02.22 applezfall
 2:05.78 Alea
 2:07.93 Bogdan
 2:08.18 Lewis
 2:16.43 YoAkshYo
 2:49.00 Mike Hughey
 2:59.44 Sue Doenim
 3:03.27 RyuKagamine
 3:42.96 Jacck
 3:43.46 Amir Afiq
 4:09.46 JoshuaStacker
 4:56.01 ronaldm
 DNF Paarth Chhabra
*Square-1*(39)

 11.41 thecubingwizard
 12.09 speedcuber71
 13.44 ichcubegern
 13.51 cuberkid10
 13.72 Isaac Lai
 14.56 MLGCubez
 17.63 the super cuber
 17.70 Eric Lentzon
 18.26 Tx789
 19.19 Competition Cuber
 19.50 DGCubes
 20.18 kikuchi morimichi
 26.69 G2013
 27.69 applezfall
 27.80 leomannen
 28.05 T1_M0
 29.58 DhruvA
 30.14 YoAkshYo
 31.37 xyzzy
 31.81 shelley
 35.42 Amir Afiq
 36.11 Paarth Chhabra
 37.89 Mike Hughey
 38.40 Bubbagrub
 38.77 TipsterTrickster
 41.20 Sue Doenim
 42.11 MartinN13
 42.99 Metallic Silver
 43.32 Bogdan
 44.81 RyuKagamine
 46.85 Lewis
 55.72 sqAree
 56.39 Alea
 57.19 Aerospry
 59.39 Mikael weiss
 1:01.88 J2
 1:09.33 epride17
 1:12.05 JoshuaStacker
 1:23.32 feliks winnner
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(26)

26 okayama
27 guusrs
29 thecubingwizard
29 CyanSandwich
30 theos
30 Bubbagrub
31 Bogdan
31 MattheoDW
33 Isaac Lai
33 the super cuber
35 xyzzy
36 T1_M0
37 Paarth Chhabra
40 speedcuber71
42 Mike Hughey
46 Duncan Bannon
50 epride17
51 Amir Afiq
53 Khairur Rachim
54 teboecubes
59 omegacubing
74 ComputerGuy365
80 Moonwink Cuber
DNF  WillyTheWizard
DNF  Sue Doenim
DNF  GenTheThief

*Contest results*

847 the super cuber
781 thecubingwizard
761 Isaac Lai
718 ichcubegern
707 DhruvA
643 cuberkid10
634 Eric Lentzon
600 G2013
586 speedcuber71
542 T1_M0
529 xyzzy
521 Paarth Chhabra
474 DGCubes
474 Khairur Rachim
472 Mike Hughey
472 applezfall
469 Competition Cuber
466 SolveThatCube
453 Bogdan
449 obelisk477
405 leomannen
403 schapel
399 Alea
389 MLGCubez
371 Amir Afiq
368 Michael DeLaRosa
365 Ethan Horspool
335 CubicOreo
325 YoAkshYo
323 AidanNoogie
318 epride17
310 typeman5
303 EpiCuber7
302 Bubbagrub
301 Metallic Silver
298 omegacubing
294 Keroma12
294 MattheoDW
291 GarethBert11
290 Aerospry
289 ExultantCarn
273 sam596
265 h2f
260 Xancube
256 MatsBergsten
252 Sue Doenim
252 Lewis
242 NubCuber
236 JoshuaStacker
232 JustinTimeCuber
230 ComputerGuy365
214 RyuKagamine
214 Mano
208 TipsterTrickster
205 YY
199 gavinz
195 Jami Viljanen
192 MartinN13
186 thegreynomad16
181 SirAD
180 TheRubiksCombo
180 whatshisbucket
178 Jacck
177 GenTheThief
175 teboecubes
170 Killernerd24
169 ronaldm
167 Inek
166 Moonwink Cuber
165 Deri Nata Wijaya
163 Tx789
162 The Blockhead
161 theos
159 One Wheel
158 sqAree
153 FelixFelicis
142 Dnomsed Gnik
134 Mikael weiss
126 Dale Nash
118 feliks winnner
115 Set0420
114 OJ Cubing
113 cubestack_official
112 FastCubeMaster
105 CornerCutter
99 shelley
94 bgcatfan
93 Duncan Bannon
86 JCubes
86 Matthew Cubermann
80 Russell Bilinski
79 kprox1994
79 JamesNadesh
78 CubeStack_Official
75 opliew1213
73 J2
72 cuber314159
70 Harkaran
68 Mellis Ferton
65 greentgoatgal
63 muchacho
60 sk8erman41
58 Undefined7
54 ELRyan
44 Kybou
41 Guillaume
39 WillyTheWizard
38 1davey29
37 Ender Wiggin
36 okayama
36 kikuchi morimichi
35 guusrs
34 CubingRF
34 CyanSandwich
33 ultimatecube
29 Sandro Pastor
28 KylerWoods
26 RedJack22
15 Elo13
13 kylanbb
10 Luke Messer
9 rz303
7 Shane724
7 Ecuasamurai
6 Zorrm
5 Tayyab Hussain


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 24, 2017)

I hope it's ok if I can still quickly compete, the new week isn't up yet 

3x3: 11.93, 9.60, 10.74, 10.13, 9.44


----------



## gavinz (Oct 24, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I hope it's ok if I can still quickly compete, the new week isn't up yet
> 
> 3x3: 11.93, 9.60, 10.74, 10.13, 9.44


Competition 43 is already up. Also, the results have been posted already.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I hope it's ok if I can still quickly compete, the new week isn't up yet
> 
> 3x3: 11.93, 9.60, 10.74, 10.13, 9.44


OK, no problem. But the new one is up (as gavinz noted ).
Though the gift card lottery is not done yet.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 24, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Going for as many events I can do as possible (i.e. everything other than MBLD, bigBLD, pyra, clock, mini Guildford) this week. Maybe I'll be in the top 10!





MatsBergsten said:


> 11. 535 xyzzy


crying

Kilominx podium is cool though.


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 24, 2017)

hmm.. I'd he interested to know who here does mts through inverse blind. Shivam and Guido at least, I think? I haven't got my head around that, yet.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 24, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Competition 43 is already up. Also, the results have been posted already.


I must have missed the new week being posted but I knew of the results being posted (how couldn't I have? Haha)
I remember them saying the competition doesn't end until the new week is up. (That's why I joined in)


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 24, 2017)

@MatsBergsten: omegacubing shows up twice in quite a few events (once as "Omegacubing", once as "omegacubing").


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 24, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> hmm.. I'd he interested to know who here does mts through inverse blind. Shivam and Guido at least, I think? I haven't got my head around that, yet.



yes I do mts with inverse blind using 3 style 

---------------------

yay 855 points  all time forum record. I dont have a clock currently so couldn't compete in clock and mini guildford also


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> hmm.. I'd he interested to know who here does mts through inverse blind. Shivam and Guido at least, I think? I haven't got my head around that, yet.


I do too (but not so successfully when there is parity )

@the super cuber : Sorry, but now you lost 8 points. 
(Omega = omega so one competitor was counted twice)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 24, 2017)

what 3rd in pyra 4th in 2x2 and 6th in bld


people r getting 2 good


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2017)

So now the cubicle gift card lottery. Now 126! competitors, so less than 1% chance.
But the lottery wheel has more than 126 numbers so don't let that hinder you next week .

OK, the goddess Fortuna this week chooses number 40! Let us see who that is.....
that is *Aerospry!* Congratulations!


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> So now the cubicle gift card lottery. Now 126! competitors, so less than 1% chance.
> But the lottery wheel has more than 126 numbers so don't let that hinder you next week .
> 
> OK, the goddess Fortuna this week chooses number 40! Let us see who that is.....
> that is *Aerospry!* Congratulations!



inb4 Rubiks wins theCubicle lawsuit and their giftcards are worthless


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Cant believe I got 460+ points.

Also, my pyra PB I got this week was sub-WR


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 24, 2017)

What was it? The Pyra solve, how many moves?


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 25, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> you have a mistake: D L2 B R' F B L' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 z2 F' U F U R (not R') U' R2 F' L F R F' L' F U


crud

thanks anyway


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 25, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What was it? The Pyra solve, how many moves?


solve 2, cant remember.


----------



## Burnsy101 (Jun 29, 2018)

Is Eric lenzton legit? Just saw his insane times


----------

